# saco roto



## tartalaura

Buongiorno a tutti e ben ritrovati.

Come tradurreste in italiano l'espressione: *Es como si "cayeran en saco roto"?*

Mi è chiarissimo il senso ma non riesco a trovare un'espressione italiana corrispondente.

Grazie per l'aiuto, L.


----------



## ursu-lab

Cadere nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## tartalaura

Giusto! Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

tartalaura said:


> Buongiorno a tutti e ben ritrovati.
> 
> Come tradurreste in italiano l'espressione: *Es como si "cayeran en saco roto"?*
> 
> Mi è chiarissimo il senso ma non riesco a trovare un'espressione italiana corrispondente.
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto, L.


 
Si no pones contexto puede ser todo lo que se nos ocurra, incluso la idea de ursu-lab.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Si no pones contexto puede ser todo lo que se nos ocurra, incluso la idea de ursu-lab.



In che senso "incluso"? Ha altri significati *figurati *il "saco roto", a parte quello di "dimenticatoio"?

(dal RAE)
*echar en **~** roto *algo. * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Olvidarlo, no tenerlo en cuenta.

 (dal Treccani)
dimenticatoio
La sede immaginaria della dimenticanza, nelle locuz. mettere, mandare, lasciare nel d., dimenticare, far andare in dimenticanza


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> In che senso "incluso"? Ha altri significati *figurati *il "saco roto", a parte quello di "dimenticatoio"?
> 
> (dal RAE)
> *echar en **~** roto *algo. *1.* *no tenerlo en cuenta.*


Incluso esta:
*Podría ser algo sin importancia,* que si se cae del saco roto a nadie le importa.


----------



## ursu-lab

È proprio questo il significato dell'espressione "cadere/finire/mandare nel dimenticatoio". Ci si dimentica di una cosa o di una persona che non importa più a nessuno e non ci si ricorda più della sua esistenza.


----------



## tartalaura

Ecco il contesto: "el Yo del niño carece de consistencia porque las señales que emite no son recibidas ni contenidas... Es como si 'cayeran en saco roto'"
Ora, nel testo si sta parlando di segnali che passano attraverso la pelle quindi l'espressione 'saco roto' rende bene l'idea (metafora per cui la pelle è come un sacco, un contenitore di esperienze...).
Non credo tuttavia esista un'espressione simile in italiano... 
Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarmi!


----------



## tartalaura

Mi è venuto in mente che si potrebbe anche utilizzare un'espressione con il termine 'colabrodo' che in italiano potrebbe avvicinarsi all'idea di non riuscire a contenere:
*"è come se passassero in un colabrodo"*
Che ne pensate?


----------



## gatogab

tartalaura said:


> Mi è venuto in mente che si potrebbe anche utilizzare un'espressione con il termine 'colabrodo' che in italiano potrebbe avvicinarsi all'idea di non riuscire a contenere:
> *"è come se passassero in un colabrodo"*
> Che ne pensate?


 
Si pasan por un colador yo entiendo que hay una selección.
Pero si caen en un saco roto, yo entiendo que así como entraron salieron, o sea, no dejaron huellas de su paso.

 Se non lasciano esperienza,* cadono nel vuoto.*
¿Tú qué piensas?


----------



## Larroja

tartalaura said:


> Ora, nel testo si sta parlando di segnali che passano attraverso la pelle quindi l'espressione 'saco roto' rende bene l'idea (metafora per cui la pelle è come un sacco, un contenitore di esperienze...).



Premesso che nel contesto del saggio devi essere tu a capire come stanno le cose, stando a quanto dici le ipotesi sono due: 
- visto che la metafora del sacco, a quel che dici, è calzante, niente ti impedisce di tradurre l'espressione letteralmente: "come se cadessero in un sacco rotto". 
- però, se l'io del bambino non è _ancora_ in grado di ricevere o contenere segnali, è pur vero che tutti questi segnali, pur non percepiti, esistono e faranno inconsapevolmente parte di lui e della sua parte razionale una volta che l'avrà consapevolmente sviluppata. In questo caso, è come se tutti quei segnali "cadessero nel dimenticatoio".


----------



## tartalaura

gatogab said:


> Si pasan por un colador yo entiendo que hay una selección.
> Pero si caen en un saco roto, yo entiendo que así como entraron salieron, o sea, no dejaron huellas de su paso.
> 
> Se non lasciano esperienza,* cadono nel vuoto.*
> ¿Tú qué piensas?


 
Hai ragione, "colabrodo" dà l'idea di filtro, anche se può essere inteso come uno strumento che trattiene molto poco, perchè è pieno di buchi.
Cadere nel vuoto non mi soddisfa appieno perchè in realtà nel saggio si parla di una madre "saco roto" cioé che non svolge sufficientemente bene la funzione di trattenere i segnali del bambino ma, tutto sommato, c'è: non è un "vuoto".
Insomma, non è facile, forse voto per la traduzione letterale che propone Larroja. 

_Grazie!_


----------



## gatogab

tartalaura said:


> Hai ragione, "colabrodo" dà l'idea di filtro, anche se può essere inteso come uno strumento che trattiene molto poco, perchè è pieno di buchi.
> Cadere nel vuoto non mi soddisfa appieno perchè in realtà nel saggio si parla di una madre "saco roto" cioé che non svolge sufficientemente bene la funzione di trattenere i segnali del bambino ma, tutto sommato, c'è: non è un "vuoto".
> Insomma, non è facile, forse voto per la traduzione letterale che propone Larroja.
> 
> _Grazie!_


 
AH!!!..es la madre, no el niño. Efectivamente yo había puesto en mi post un PD que no sé por qué se borró, donde te decía que el contexto no me era claro. También la madre tiene su "dimenticatoio" en el interior de su memoria, pero mucho más desarrollado que en el niño.(¿Se entendería _'ricordatoio e dimenticatoio _como secciones de la memoria?)
Larroja agarró el toro por las astas y creo que deberías aprovecharlo. Hasta ahora siempre me parecía que el saco era sin fondo de ahí eso lo de "cadono nel vuoto", en cambio tiene algunos hoyos nomás.


----------



## tartalaura

Credo che potremmo scrivere un bell'articolo di psicoanalisi sul ricordatoio e sul dimenticatoio... E intitolarlo: 'Il sacco rotto della memoria: sono solo buchi, non un vuoto senza fondo'...
_Grazie Gato!_


----------



## gatogab

tartalaura said:


> Credo che potremmo scrivere un bell'articolo di psicoanalisi sul ricordatoio e sul dimenticatoio... E intitolarlo: 'Il sacco rotto della memoria: sono solo buchi, non un vuoto senza fondo'...
> _Grazie Gato!_


 Tengo muchas informaciones sobre la memoria tratando de entender por qué no recuerdo números y entender cómo sostituir un recuerdo feo con uno bonito. Se puede.


----------

